# Meeting the ex-husband's new girlfriend



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I may meet her in person officially for the first time this upcoming weekend. I don't have any ill-feelings towards her as she was not the other woman in the demise of my marriage but I am still not sure how to handle things. I have seen her before from a distance but I have not officially met her. 
I had to speak with my ex husband tonight about his upcoming weekend visit. It's his weekend to have our daughter and he was telling me that he has to work and that our daughter would be watched by his GF. He then asked me if it would be okay if the GF picked her up. (I know some of you are already yelling no way!) But, this is not the ****monkey that caused the break up of our marriage. Maybe I am just so past caring anymore, that it doesn't bother me, and so I gave my permission for the GF to be able to pick my daughter up. 
I'm not really sure what to expect. I don't know what opinion she has of me but I'm sure my ex has probably painted me out to be some evil psycho ***** and him the poor victim in everything. I wonder if my ex had expected me to act all crazy jealous? (There was a time I was that way) I wonder of I threw him for a total loop by being completely calm about the whole thing? 
I am a bit anxious about meeting her though. Do I try to make pleasant conversation with her or just hug my daughter and not say a word?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> I am a bit anxious about meeting her though. Do I try to make pleasant conversation with her or just hug my daughter and not say a word?


I`d be as kind and polite to her as I would any new person who was taking care of my child.

Don`t be cold, she`s done nothing wrong and it can only make things more difficult in the long run.

Leave her toothbrush alone Apple.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

"Leave her toothbrush alone Apple."

Oh come on!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

tacoma said:


> I`d be as kind and polite to her as I would any new person who was taking care of my child.
> 
> Don`t be cold, she`s done nothing wrong and it can only make things more difficult in the long run.
> 
> Leave her toothbrush alone Apple.


:iagree:

The new GF wasn't the OW, and like you said, your ExH surely demonized you to her. Make a good impression, show her that your ex is wrong about you.


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> ... I gave my permission for the GF to be able to pick my daughter up..... I'm not really sure what to expect ... or just hug my daughter and not say a word?


I'm SO not the expert here, but for your daughter's sake I'd hug her and say that "daddy's new friend is picking you up." Let her know what's coming, and how to deal with it. She's the one who's getting into the car with a stranger, after all.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I_Will_Survive said:


> I'm SO not the expert here, but for your daughter's sake I'd hug her and say that "daddy's new friend is picking you up." Let her know what's coming, and how to deal with it. She's the one who's getting into the car with a stranger, after all.


My daughter has already met the new GF and seems to like her. All I care about is that she is good to my daughter. The last time my daughter stayed the night with her dad, she told me about how the GF taught her how to play a card game and she had fun playing with her. Like, I said, I don't feel any ill towards this girl.If anything, I feel bad for her because I know what kind of person my ex is and now he is her problem. I'm not going to bad mouth my ex to her, or give her some boohoo sob story of all the evils he ever committed against me. I'm not looking to break them up, nor am I looking to be her friend. All I need to know is that she is good with my child.
He's already cheating on her. He is still messing around with the ow who did break up our marriage. No, I don't have physical proof of this but when my ex picks our daughter up for his wednesday visit, he brings her home 4 hours earlier than scheduled and when she comes home, she tells me how they went to go see slvtzilla. This is why I believe him to still be involved with the slime weasel. I believe he is telling GF that he's spending the day with his daughter when he's actually dropping her off 4 hours early then he has 4 hours he can spend with butthole face.
Am I going to tell new GF about this?...No, I'm not. She wouldn't believe me. I know how my ex works. I know how he's charms and manipulates people. To the GF, he is just some poor unfortunate soul who was taken to the cleaners by his ugly, evil, scheming ex wife and he's working oh so hard to get back on his feet and he just needs the help til then.
I will be nice to her. I may say hello and nice to meet you.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

lordmayhem said:


> :iagree:
> 
> The new GF wasn't the OW, and like you said, your ExH surely demonized you to her. Make a good impression, show her that your ex is wrong about you.


:iagree:


----------

